# Parkplatz in Mittenwald



## madcrow (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

kann man immer noch in Mittenwald am Bahnhof das Auto stehen lassen? Wenn nicht welche Alternativen gibt es?

Danke


----------



## grisu_112 (12. August 2008)

Ausgeschilderter Mountainbike Parkplatz in der Nähe der Karwendelbahn (P3 oder P4)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Club64 (12. August 2008)

oder kostenpflichtig bei den Tennisplätzen. 3/Tag oder so. Optimal als Ausgang für die Karwendeltour


----------



## gongi (12. August 2008)

Habe das Auto letztes Jahr am Bahnhof stehen lassen auf dem wilden Parkplatz. Vielleicht war es zu alt, auf jeden Fall war es nach über einer Woche immer noch da.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## jan84 (13. August 2008)

grisu_112 schrieb:


> Ausgeschilderter Mountainbike Parkplatz in der Nähe der Karwendelbahn (P3 oder P4)



Zentral und macht nen "vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck".

grüße
jan


----------



## eDw (7. August 2009)

Hi,
ist der P3/P4 kostenfrei? Geht das auch fuer eine Woche (Transalp)?

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (8. August 2009)

Am Friedhof direkt gegenüber der Polizei ist nen öffentlicher kostenloser Parkplatz! Nicht weit vom Bahnhof entfernt


----------



## eDw (10. August 2009)

Danke fuer den Tip!!!


----------



## corsa (10. August 2009)

Mit der Bahn anreisen


----------



## eDw (10. August 2009)

@corsa
super Tip. Mit 13 Leuten und Bikes in der Bahn. Kein ICE und wieder zurueck.
Das geht erstens nicht und zweitens kostet es 2 Tage Urlaub.

Wenn ich mit der Bahn fahren haette wollen, haette ich bestimmt nicht nach Parkplaetzen gefragt oder?


----------



## m.rr (10. August 2009)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Am Friedhof direkt gegenüber der Polizei ist nen öffentlicher kostenloser Parkplatz! Nicht weit vom Bahnhof entfernt


 Der Parlplatz ist sehr gut, da hab ich auch schon mal für ne Woche (Transalp) geparkt!
Schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridealex (11. August 2009)

Der Mountainbike-Parkplatz (P3/P4) ist seit dem 03.08. wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt. War am 2.August da und auf dem Schild stand "bis Ende". Fragt sich nur bis zu welchem Ende: August? Ende 2009??? Da geht wohl nix mit parken. Gruß Alex


----------

